# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Hướng dẫn cách vận hành máy nén khí Atlas Copco

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Máy nén khí Atlas Copco là hãng máy nén khí có chất lượng và công nghệ cao, xuất xứ từ Thụy Điển với hơn 140 năm kinh nghiệm trong việc sản xuất và đổi mới máy nén khí. Là một trong những thương hiệu dẫn đầu về công nghệ và đã có mặt trên hầu hết các quốc gia trên thế giới.

*Tổng quan*
Dòng dầu được kiểm soát bằng 2 van tản nhiệt (BV1 và BV2), đảm bảo vận hành máy nén và tối ưu hóa việc phục hồi năng lượng.

*Mô tả chi tiết*
Van tản nhiệt (BV2) được tích hợp trong ER và kiểm soát làm việc của bộ trao đổi nhiệt nước /dầu của ER. Van tản nhiệt (BV1) được tích hợp trong vỏ lọc dầu và kiểm soát công việc của bộ làm mát (Co). Cả 2 van đều bao gồm 1 bộ phận điều nhiệt được gắn trên vỏ. Van tản nhiệt BV2 có bộ vỏ riêng, trong khi van BV1 tích hợp lọc dầu.



Van tản nhiệt bắt đầu khóa đường ống và mở ống cấp dầu từ bộ trao đổi nhiệt ER tại điểm giới hạn thấp hơn của dải nhiệt độ. Tại giới hạn cao hơn của dãi nhiệt độ, ống phụ được đóng hoàn toàn và tất cả dầu chạy qua bộ trao đổi nhiệt ER.
Máy nén có áp suất tối đa thấp hơn 13 bar (175 psi), van tản nhiệt BV2 bắt đầu mở tại 40 ˚C (104 ˚F) và hoàn toàn mở lúc 55 ˚C (131 ˚F).
Máy nén có ấp suất tối đa 13 bar (175psi), BV2 bắt đầu mở tại 60 ˚C (140 ˚F) và được mở hoàn toàn tại 75 ˚C (167 ˚F)
Vỏ của van tản nhiệt BV2 được trang bị một tay cầm đặc biệt (V1) cho phép kiểm soát công việc của hệ thống hồi nhiệt.
Như có thể được nhìn thấy trên nhãn ER, ER được tích hợp mạch dầu và sẽ hồi năng lượng khi tay quay hoàn toàn được quay theo hướng kim đồng hồ.
Khi tay cầm được quay theo hướng ngược chiều kim đồng hồ,bộ trao đổi nhiệt được bỏ qua và không có năng lượng hồi.
Van tản nhiệt (BV1) bắt đầu đóng đường ống phụ và mở đường ống cấp dầu từ bộ làm mát nhiệt (Co) tại giới hạn thấp hơn trong dải nhiệt. Tại giới hạn cao hơn trong dải nhiệt độ, đường ống phụ hoàn toàn được đóng lại và tất cả dầu chảy thông qua bộ làm mát dầu.
BV1 phải có nhiệt độ mở cao hơn (điểm đặt) hơn BV2 để ngăn nhiệt bị tản trong dàn làm mát máy nén trước khi dầu ấm được đưa vào bộ trao đổi nhiệt khi sử dụng nhiệt nén là nguồn để thu hồi năng lượng.
-* Sử dụng hệ thống hồi nhiệt*
Tay cầm (V1) của BV2 (van tản nhiệt của bộ trao đổi nhiệt HE) thì hoàn toàn được quay cùng chiều kim đồng hồ. Khởi động máy nén.
Khi máy nén khởi động nhiet độ dầu sẽ thấp. Van tản nhiệt (BV2) ngưng cáp dầu từ bộ trao đổi nhiệt (HE) và van tản nhiệt (BV1) ngừng từ dàn làm mát (Co) để ngăn dầu máy bị làm lạnh. Dầu chảy từ bể tách (AR) thông qua lọc dầu quay trở lại lõi máy nén.
Tất cả đầu vào được sử dụng để nhanh chóng làm nóng dầu. Không có năng lượng được phục hồi.
- *Hồi năng lượng tối đa*
Ngay sau khi nhiệt độ dầu đạt tới điểm đặt (nhiệt độ mở) của van tản nhiệt (BV2), van bắt đầu đóng đường phụ qua đường trao đổi nhiệt. Sự trao đổi nhiệt giữa dầu máy nén và nước hồi nhiệt là tối đa. Dầu từ cổng xả trao đổi nhiệt thông qua lọc dầu. Van ngừng dầu (BV1) chạy qua dàn làm mát dầu (Co) chỉ khi nhiệt độ dầu thấp hơn điểm đặt. Công thức vận hành tại thời điểm tải khác nhau. Tiêu thụ năng lượng phục hối thấp.
Trong trường hợp này nhiệt độ dầu trong bộ trao đổi nhiệt trở nên quá cao để dâu được bơm bào lõi máy nén, van tản nhiệt làm mát dầu (BV1) sẽ mở đường cung cho bộ làm mát dầu máy nén để có thể làm mát dầu trong dàn làm mát (Co).
Lượng dầu cấp cho nước thích ứng với nhu cầu năng lượng.
Nước hồi chảy quá mạnh/ nhiệt độ quá thấp. Trong trường hợp này, van tản nhiệt (BV2) sẽ mở dudongf vòng của bể tách dầu, cho phép dầu lạnh hơn từ bộ trao đổi nhiệt (HE) để mix với dầu nóng từ tách (AR). Năng lượng được truyền từ máy nén tới nước, nhưng mức nhiệt độ tương đối thấp.
- *Hệ thống hồi năng lượng không sử dụng.*
Tay cầm (V1) được quay hoàn toàn theo hướng ngược kim đồng hồ. Mạch dầu giống như không lắp đặt hệ thống hồi dầu. Năng lượng không được hồi.
Tình huống này nên được xo là ngoại lệ, ví dụ trong trường hợp bảo dưỡng hẹ thống hồi dầu hoặc khi không có năng lượng trong 1 thời gian dài. Trên máy nén mạc định tốc độ, khởi động thiết bị không tải trong ít phút trước khi cách li hệ thống hồi nhiệt từ máy nén.
-*Dừng các thiết bị trong một thời gian dài.*
Trong trường hợp mở hệ thống nước mở/ hoặc có thể dự kiến nhiệt độ đóng băng, cách li hệ thống nước máy nén và thổi qua bằng khí nén.

----------

